# New member



## Oregon Artist

Hi My name is Pat and I have been doing watercolors for about a year I am taking a course at a local community college. Here are some of my paintings any c and c is welcome.


----------



## Oregon Artist

chanda95 said:


> Welcome! T
> 
> I look forward to seeing even more of your work! Maybe getting a tip or two from you so I won't be so nervous to pick up that brush.


 Thank you, don't afraid to pick up the brush,it's just paper and paint the worse you can do is throw it in the trash. It took me 2 terms to not try to paint like it was acrylics I am learning how to let it flow


----------



## DLeeG

Great work. You are a great addition here.


----------



## Oregon Artist

*One More*

Here is another painting


----------



## chanda95

That boat just jumps off the page! NICE.


----------



## meesh

Oregon Artist said:


> Thank you, don't afraid to pick up the brush,it's just paper and paint the worse you can do is throw it in the trash. It took me 2 terms to not try to paint like it was acrylics I am learning how to let it flow


Excellent work. I'm also new and have taken two semesters of classes. 

I'm so relieved to hear you say you found it difficult not to use watercolors like acrylics. That's usually where I end up. The painting is good, but so deep, saturated, and heavy. I love that you learned to lighten up. That is SO hard for me. 

I scrub and repaint and by the time I'm finished the piece is so overworked I want to cry. I think I've done five or six paintings that won't go in the trash. 

Just seeing your work is encouraging. Thanks for posting it.

*meesh*


----------



## Oregon Artist

meesh said:


> Excellent work. I'm also new and have taken two semesters of classes.
> 
> I'm so relieved to hear you say you found it difficult not to use watercolors like acrylics. That's usually where I end up. The painting is good, but so deep, saturated, and heavy. I love that you learned to lighten up. That is SO hard for me.
> 
> I scrub and repaint and by the time I'm finished the piece is so overworked I want to cry. I think I've done five or six paintings that won't go in the trash.
> 
> Just seeing your work is encouraging. Thanks for posting it.
> 
> *meesh*



Sorry I didn't get back sooner I reformatted my HD and forgot my password. My instructor says to "wash first and dress later" meaning work from light to dark start with what you want white and protect it white is the paper not paint It took me some practice to do this but it works.


----------



## croberts

*Aren't watercolors great*

Hello Oregon Artist

Nice work! Aren't watercolors great. I'm addicted to painting with them I think. A very nice addiction!

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------



## Scott R Nelson

I'm not a fan of a lot of the watercolor paintings posted here, but I like yours. I'm a fan of lighthouses and have painted a couple of them so far. I like yours. I also like that one with the waterfall. Water can be tricky and you've captured it well.

I'm curious about what colors you tend to use in your paintings.


----------



## DLeeG

Scott R Nelson said:


> I'm not a fan of a lot of the watercolor paintings posted here, but I like yours. I'm a fan of lighthouses and have painted a couple of them so far. I like yours. I also like that one with the waterfall. Water can be tricky and you've captured it well.
> 
> I'm curious about what colors you tend to use in your paintings.


I not a fan of a lot of what people are claiming as art here.


----------



## Oregon Artist

Scott R Nelson said:


> I'm not a fan of a lot of the watercolor paintings posted here, but I like yours. I'm a fan of lighthouses and have painted a couple of them so far. I like yours. I also like that one with the waterfall. Water can be tricky and you've captured it well.
> 
> I'm curious about what colors you tend to use in your paintings.


Thank you, I use Cotmann watercolors and just mix what ever looks right for the subject also all these paintings are based on photographs I took.
I like to combine both hobbies.


----------



## Scott R Nelson

Oregon Artist said:


> ...also all these paintings are based on photographs I took.
> I like to combine both hobbies.


That's what I do as well. When I'm out on vacation I'm trying to think of what might make a good painting.


----------



## Fay

I like the second , third, and fifth


----------



## Oregon Artist

Here are some more that I have finished lately.


----------



## Scott R Nelson

Oregon Artist said:


> Here are some more that I have finished lately.


I quite like those.

Which lighthouse is that? It looks a lot like the one at Pigeon Point.


----------



## Oregon Artist

It is yaquina head lighthouse just north of Newport oregon.


----------



## Scott R Nelson

Oregon Artist said:


> It is yaquina head lighthouse just north of Newport oregon.


Thanks. I figured it was probably in Oregeon. I like the dramatic sky and the way you've done the fence in front.

I like lighthouses and plan to eventually paint all of them that I've seen in person.


----------



## Oregon Artist

*honorable mention*

The college I'm going to has a student art show judged by a visiting artist. I got a honorable mention and a $75 gift card for a painting of a red door in Portland. I'm happy with that!


----------

